# Burned up knife...



## DwarvenChef (Nov 3, 2011)

Some know about a knife I have been holding into that I would like to restore some day... I have no clue as to what company made it because it was burned up in a trash barrel shortly after getting it as a wedding gift, yes it was a sad thing to discover in the barrel after the burn 

From what I can remember it seemed to have a grey set of scales that could have been mycarta or laminated wood. I'd love to find who made the knife but that is not high on my list, rebuilding this bugger to usable status would be great, if possible. 

The blade is slightly warped (suprise) and I'm sure it was stainless at one time, who knows what the fire may have done to it, outside of the obvious temper trashing. 

So I ask all you makers, What would need to happen to this knife to make it usable? I'm aware it would probably be cheaper to get a "new knife" but I'm not doing this for a new knife, I'm trying to fix a wedding gift we recieved over 20 years ago, and I may be the only one that like how it may come out lol, I've gotten fond of the slight pitting in the blade over the years.

I'll have a pic posted as soon as I find one or take another one.


----------



## Mike Davis (Nov 3, 2011)

If you want it restored to useable condition, it will probably have to be re heat treated and cleaned up from there...Maybe while cleaning you can find some markings on the blade to tell you, or whoever what it is. Handle shouldn't be too much of a problem.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Nov 3, 2011)

I did some light cleaning and can not see anything that would indicate a maker, but I didn't scrub to hard so it could still be hiding un the patina/burn marks. I'm off the next couple days so will get thos pics done than.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 3, 2011)

Look on the bright side - you know it can't be a Guy Fieri "Knuckle Sandwich".


----------



## ajhuff (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm sure the temper is fine. I doubt you got it that hot for that long. Just clean it and use it.

-AJ


----------



## RRLOVER (Nov 3, 2011)

I would hit it with a file to see if she's still hard.If it is.....start sanding!!


----------



## DwarvenChef (Nov 4, 2011)

I'd be very suprised if the temper was not shot, and no way in hell do I want to sand away at it lol, not to just "clean it up" at least. I took some steel wool to it just to see how much more darkness would come off and to see if there was anymore "stuff" stuck to the blade. Seems to be free of most of the burn residue, at least the stuff I can feel and see. But it still has an attractive color to it.











Found the older pics, see if I can get ahold of my kid long enough to shoot more.


----------



## obtuse (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks like a wustoff slicer to me. Is the area where the scales meet the bolster rounded? I would bet the temper is gone  couldn't hurt to check.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Nov 4, 2011)

The edges of the bulster seem sharp in relative terms. I'm inclined to think wusthof as well but can't remember at all.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh look a ku wusthof.


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 4, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> Oh look a ku wusthof.


:laughat:


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 5, 2011)

How did it end up in a burning trash barrel if you don't mind me asking?

How bad is the bend?


----------



## DwarvenChef (Nov 5, 2011)

While cleaning up after the gift opening, the box must have fell into or was swept up into the trash.

The bend is 1/8th" or more starting from the middle of the blade turning left. I doesn not seem to be twisted just a slight turn to the left. I have tried to bend it back with short light tugs but it just doesn't want to go there. so maby all the tenper is not gone.

I may end up just cleaning it up a little and re-scale it for a wall hanger. I have 2 other knives that may never get used again but hold sentimental value. May end up as a nice display


----------

